# May 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to May's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, pftrex!*

pftrex (14 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kisiel (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bettabubble3 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aod626 (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Elleth (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

hersheys (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bserrano2 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaObsessed (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

NightStars (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Poro (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DangerousAngel (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

WillowTree11 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

NYorkieBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SplashyBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

artemis35 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

claxtongal (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InsertCheesecake (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

scampers4010 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bubbles4ever (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

upstatebettas (0 votes)


----------



## picklewyoming90 (May 9, 2015)

Admin_Yungster said:


> Aod626 (5 votes)



WOAHH!!!! that is an awesome fish!!!!!


----------

